# Some cats have fleas. Ours has a GOITER!



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

So my parents call last night and tell me their cat has Graves Disease and has been on Tapazole for like 5 months now.

The cat is getting 1/2 of a 5mg tablet once a day. I thought that was a lot for the cat.

My parents say the cat's not doing well - it's got a huge goiter and the cat chokes when it eats - CAN YOU BELIEVE???

Everyone in my family, even the damned cats have thyroid trouble.

Anyway, back to the cat. This cat is about 18 years old. He stumbles a bit when walking and is very sleepy.

Knowing what I know from these boards I told my extremely concerned parents that they are probably overdosing the cat on anti-thyroid meds and his thyroid swelled up as a result, trying to make extra hormone.

What do you guys think? Can a cat (or human) get a goiter from too many ANTI-thyroid meds?

Can you believe this stuff? My mom, my wife, me.....the damned cat....I swear there's something in the water. :confused0031:


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

My elderly cat was hyperthyroid. He was on Methimizole (sp).

You can get the medicine compounded for cats, too, and rub it in their ears.

I OD my cat at one point and one of the signs was his pupils were totally dilated, and he stumbled. The med was cut way back after that.

I wish them luck with their kitty.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> So my parents call last night and tell me their cat has Graves Disease and has been on Tapazole for like 5 months now.
> 
> The cat is getting 1/2 of a 5mg tablet once a day. I thought that was a lot for the cat.
> 
> ...


Wow!! And you know I always say, "Holy Cats!" Ha, ha!! Poor thing. You know I love cats and all animals so I feel bad for the poor thing.

Yes; that seems like a lot of Tapazole for a little cat.

Please keep us informed on this one. Interesting case!


----------

